# Cleanup on a EC Slik Chik



## rollfaster (Jul 20, 2017)

Really happy with the way this bike cleaned up. Total recondition on the entire bike. 50 years old never looked so good! Tires, seat and pedals were replaced with NOS units provided by the owner.


----------



## kasper (Jul 20, 2017)

beautiful love the slik chik


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Jul 20, 2017)

Hey Rob, what a great job in detailing. What a difference.
Dan


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 20, 2017)

67Ramshorn said:


> Hey Rob, what a great job in detailing. What a difference.
> Dan



Appreciate it Dan!


----------



## Albe (Jul 21, 2017)

Nice bike looking for one for my wife


----------



## Reesatheresa (Aug 16, 2017)

Wow!  Looks new.  You did a great job!  

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 16, 2017)

Look at it now!


----------



## Jaxon (Aug 16, 2017)

Very Cool restoration on that bike. Great Job!!


----------



## stoney (Aug 16, 2017)

I think that is the prettiest Slik Chik I have ever seen.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 16, 2017)

Jaxon said:


> Very Cool restoration on that bike. Great Job!!



Thank you, just a recondition.


----------



## Overhauler (Aug 16, 2017)

Nice 67 violet Rob !!!


----------



## RamsHorn21 (Aug 30, 2017)

Nothing like the feeling you get from some late nights in the shop, cleaning and polishing parts, and bringing an old beauty back to life. Great job


----------



## Jive Turkey (Sep 2, 2017)

Looks brand new!


----------

